# How long does an application stay on hold for?



## culy0001 (8 Oct 2014)

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a future career. Your application is on hold temporarily since your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment. We expect to begin processing your application by: march 31 2015

I applied almost a year ago. So this is always sad news to hear

I called my recruiter right away.
and he told me that either the jobs have been filled and they don't need me, or everything is just so messed up right now.
He also told me my stats are more than competitive so i don't really understand.
because the jobs I applied for say "now hiring" and "in demand" on the forces.ca.gc

Avionic tech
aviation tech
communication/systems tech

Has anyone gotten this email before and know if it is a good or bad sign?


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Oct 2014)

I got the same email today, I applied back in Feburary and wrote my CFAT in April. I received a very similar email to this in July, and then the exact one you received today. The only difference between the one I received in the summer and the one I received today was that the other one mentioned that "decision" would be made on my application by September 1st while this one states that I will be processed by March 31st. I don't know personally, but this doesn't seem like too bad of news considering that if the CF really wasn't interested in your file they could have just closed it right on the spot instead of telling you to be expected to be processed. Just my thoughts, also note I did apply to different trades than you.


----------



## DAA (8 Oct 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> the other one mentioned that "decision" would be made on my application by September 1st



And how has it worked out for you so far?  Have you gotten any further?


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Oct 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> And how has it worked out for you so far?  Have you gotten any further?



Well, I got the same email that OP got today. So I am assuming a decision has been made to process my application further (medical/interview), however it will not be done at the current time due to trade availability. That's how I interpret it.


----------



## Vell (8 Oct 2014)

While I did not receive the same email, during my interview for AVS in August I was told not to expect any offers until April 2015 despite the trade being in high demand (but that I am very likely to eventually get in).


----------



## DAA (8 Oct 2014)

Let me take a wild guess here.  Each of you have already gone into your CFRC and written your CFAT and TSD tests.  Am I close?


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Oct 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Let me take a wild guess here.  Each of you have already gone into your CFRC and written your CFAT and TSD tests.  Am I close?



That is the case for me, and I have received two emails from the CFRG since, which I described in my earlier post.


----------



## culy0001 (8 Oct 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Let me take a wild guess here.  Each of you have already gone into your CFRC and written your CFAT and TSD tests.  Am I close?



yes the only thing I was waiting for was a job offer.
just hard to guess why I got this email when the recruitment office is saying maybe the positions are filled, maybe headquarters needs to update their website saying what jobs they are hiring for.
Im just extremely confused and trying to not be discouraged


----------



## DAA (8 Oct 2014)

culy0001 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a future career. Your application is on hold temporarily since your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment. We expect to begin processing your application by: march 31 2015





			
				snasd17 said:
			
		

> Well, I got the same email that OP got today. So I am assuming a decision has been made to process my application further (medical/interview), however it will not be done at the current time due to trade availability. That's how I interpret it.



What is the email address that these emails came from?  Just might help to explain what they mean......can't paint everyone with the same brush.


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Oct 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> What is the email address that these emails came from?  Just might help to explain what they mean......can't paint everyone with the same brush.



The one I received in July came from: STG-CFRG-IntakeMana@intern.mil.ca

It said:

Dear Applicant, 
Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a 
future career. We are unable to make a decision at this time 
regarding further processing for your preferred occupation(s). 
This is due to our internal processing needs and in no way 
related to the quality of your application. We expect to make a 
decision on your application by 1 September 2014. Unless you 
tell us you want to withdraw your application, it will remain 
open until we make a decision, and we will inform you of that 
decision in writing

If you are interested in earlier opportunities, you may meet the 
requirements for other occupations that are available sooner. If 
you are interested in pursuing other occupations, or if you want 
additional information, please contact your local Recruiting 
Detachment.

Email received today came from: CFRGOperations@forces.gc.ca

Its content is identical to the OPs email


----------



## culy0001 (8 Oct 2014)

My email came from (CFRGOperations@forces.gc.ca)

My email was :

Dear Applicant,


Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a future career. Your application is on hold temporarily since your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment. We expect to begin processing your application by: march 31st 2015
This situation is in no way a reflection of the quality of your application.
If, however, you choose to withdraw your application please let us know.
Thank you for your interest in serving with the Canadian Armed Forces and we wish you great success in the future.

Sincerely,
Canadian Forces Recruiting Group


----------



## DAA (17 Oct 2014)

Okay, so I came up rather empty handed on this one.  There's a first for everything!

Nevertheless, I will throw out there two possible scenario's as to why you received these emails.

#1 - the forces.ca website was advertising your chosen occupations as being "In Demand" and people flocked to them in mass.  Now the recruiting system has far too many applicants for these occupations than they are able to manage. (ie; overload)  So rather than just closing/ignoring your file, they are letting you know that you haven't been forgotten, but that they won't be looking at your application until early next year.

#2 - you have already written those two tests at your first appointment and whilst you have met the minimum requirements for your chosen occupations, your results are on the tipping point of the scale.  They were good but not good enough to get you through to the next step based on current requirements.  It is "late" in the recruiting year, so at this time they are able to pick and choose.  But seeing as they have given you the courtesy of providing that email, your file may enter the next stage for next years processing or may even start earlier.

These are only guesses on my part.    :-\

I wouldn't recommend making changes to your occupational choices at this time, as it will most likely have no effect.  But that is for you to decide.  Pick a job that you can reasonably see yourself doing for the next 20+ years and stick with it!  And be sure to stay in contact with your CFRC at least once every 60 days.

Good luck and wish I could have given you guys a better answer.


----------



## culy0001 (17 Oct 2014)

I went into my recruitment office and had a long talk about this email and problem with a recruiter. he told me that other people have received the same email for totally different careers and that the recruiters have no idea what is going on.
I tried to ask for ways that I could improve my application, and he straight out told me no, there is nothing you can do but wait.
I was competitive for ROTP for officer training. but decided I wanted to start as a ncm.
I dont see an issue being accepted eventually. Just really a stress when all I want to do is start my career and im forces to wait another year to even hear if ive been accepted.


----------



## ShadyBrah (18 Oct 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> #1 - the forces.ca website was advertising your chosen occupations as being "In Demand" and people flocked to them in mass.  Now the recruiting system has far too many applicants for these occupations than they are able to manage. (ie; overload)  So rather than just closing/ignoring your file, they are letting you know that you haven't been forgotten, but that they won't be looking at your application until early next year.



This is what I got from my recruiter. They are overstocked with applicants for your trade choices, and are holding the overflow until they process the first batch. He said that every time they make selections and send people off to BMQ, they will pull the next batch in to do their medical/interviews. He also mentioned however, that they are only pulling in applications that are competitive enough to have a chance at a job offer. 

For myself, they were fairly accurate in timing. (Expected decision by 1 September 2014, and I was processed on August 28. 

Good luck everyone, hurry up and wait!


----------



## Moore (18 Oct 2014)

I'll probably be in the same boat pretty soon as well. I passed and qualified for my trades with my CFAT results but during my one on one he never said anything along the lines of me doing very well on my test or saying straight up I was competitive. I'm supposed to phone on Friday to see if I'm competitive enough for my trades. If I am hopefully I get my Medical and Interview finished sometime in November but if I'm not I guess I'll be on this waiting list as well or have to pick more minimal scored trades. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## llin_X (18 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> but during my one on one


I did my CFAT on October, 15 and we did not have any "one on one". We were sent home and later received a generic e-mail if one passed or failed. No results, no word about competitiveness. Waiting what's next.


----------



## Moore (18 Oct 2014)

llin_X said:
			
		

> I did my CFAT on October, 15 and we did not have any "one on one". We were sent home and later received a generic e-mail if one passed or failed. No results, no word about competitiveness. Waiting what's next.



That's bad luck must be your recruiting center. After the 8 of us finished both tests and our drug substance form we got sent to the hallway and we all got called in one by one. I had to wait 45 minutes to be called in, I was the 4th to be sent in. He told me that I passed and qualified for all three trades and basically said the way the forces is right now is that there are say 10k people applying for 1k jobs so they're not going to further process 10k people for fun. He told me to call on Friday and if I'm competitive I'll be further processed but if I'm not I will have to select different trades or wait up to a year to be further processed. Good luck on the results you end up getting, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## llin_X (19 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> He told me to call on Friday and if I'm competitive I'll be further processed but if I'm not I will have to select different trades or wait up to a year to be further processed.


Well, I received the same info in email )))


----------



## Moore (19 Oct 2014)

llin_X said:
			
		

> Well, I received the same info in email )))



So are you saying we are both in the same boat and have to phone this week to see if we are competitive? What trades did you apply for?


----------



## Jamzes (21 Oct 2014)

OK, I'll throw in here as well. I received the same email from CFRGOperations@forces.gc.ca On October 8th saying my application is on hold until January 31. The actual PDF file was named Intake Mgmt Hold. Then, on October 21st I received another email from Appointments.Ottawa@forces... booking me for an interview and medical and to start the security screening. 

It appears they ground everyone's application to a halt then are starting up some others again possibly?

They also gave me the same security forms to fill out again that I included with my original application.




Recruiting Center: Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Avionics Tech
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Operator
Trade Choice 3: Air weapons systems Tech
Application Date: March 2014 
First Contact: April 10 2014
CFAT : June 3rd (competitive)
Medical : Scheduled: November 26th
Interview: Scheduled: November 26th
Swear In Ceremony: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## KerryBlue (21 Oct 2014)

I received the same email about a month after my medical and interview....


----------



## JoeDos (21 Oct 2014)

My application was at a halt for a bit but when I changed trades I was called like a week after changing for a interview and sure enough my medical is tomorrow.


----------



## DnentonSg (23 Oct 2014)

Little update...today I recieved another email except it was the exact same one I got 2 weeks ago but instead said I wont be processed until April as opposed to March...im going to assume the system is overloaded atm and things are a little out of control.


----------



## culy0001 (26 Oct 2014)

snasd17 said:
			
		

> Little update...today I received another email except it was the exact same one I got 2 weeks ago but instead said I wont be processed until April as opposed to March...im going to assume the system is overloaded atm and things are a little out of control.



a little updated on my process as well,
received a email on Monday saying i have a my second medical and an interview for all 3 of my career choices in November
on Wednesday the day Ottawa was attacked, i received  an email saying i was off hold and my application is being further processed.

keep updating each other guys and gals,


----------



## Moore (26 Oct 2014)

culy0001 said:
			
		

> a little updated on my process as well,
> received a email on Monday saying i have a my second medical and an interview for all 3 of my career choices in November
> on Wednesday the day Ottawa was attacked, i received  an email saying i was off hold and my application is being further processed.
> 
> keep updating each other guys and gals,



Good luck on your processing. After writing my CFAT on the 16th I've been told I scored quite high and it should be enough to move me up to the next level. So now I'm just waiting for that phone call or email for my medical and interview. Will it just come at any random time?


----------



## ShadyBrah (31 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Will it just come at any random time?



I've been told that they advance applicants based on the selection dates.. Ie; They send 20 engineer applicants to BMQ, then replace them with the top 20 applicants awaiting further processing.


----------



## Moore (31 Oct 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> I've been told that they advance applicants based on the selection dates.. Ie; They send 20 engineer applicants to BMQ, then replace them with the top 20 applicants awaiting further processing.



That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Wouldberecruit (2 Nov 2014)

I haven't even gotten as far as you guys yet and I've been put on hold 3 times! lol I did my CFAT July 22 2014 in Ottawa. Was told I did great and that infantry and combat engineer would be processing in 10-15 days so make sure I'm ready for an interview!!! Total crrrap... Then i get told that the whole process from the time you do the CFAT to the medical and interview is 90 days max. check in every 30 and definitely contact us if you haven't heard in 90 days...I was put on hold within August until Halloween. Told processing would begin November 3rd. Im thinking that's great news. October comes, maybe the first or second week, and I get another hold...now to end of November. So I call in and end up talking with the processing supervisor. He says that the recruiting system is shutting down for a facelift in the middle of December and probably won't be done until the end of January. That being said, He informed me that they would be processing more people before the middle of December to make up for the lost time and if I hadn't heard anything by the 5th of Dec. to contact him. So I'm thinking, well its not Nov. 3rd but sounds promising. On the seventh day after that conversation, You guessed it... I get yet another Hold notification. This time saying my file will not be looked at until February 28th 2015. I've made every inquiry in the book. As I said I even spoke with the processing supervisor, and got nowhere. Apparently they have everything they need from me with regards to security, any personal info, and my apparently above average CFAT results(so they say). All I got from the recruiters was to talk to supervisors, and all I got in the end from the supervisor was to talk to a recruiter lol . The disappointment factor in all this is since June I've had 2 offers to be in different reserve units and ,under the impression the REG force process would be 90 days, I turned them down. I know i would love reg, but to think i could be a trained combat engineer reservist by now if I knew the reg process was gna be like this. Any idea's, new info, motivational whatevers would be greatly valued lol thanks


----------



## KerryBlue (2 Nov 2014)

Well all I can say is CFRC Ottawa sucks. Tried to process through there, did my aptitude there in Oct 2013 got the same story as you. Moved back to Toronto to work over my summer break. Within I would say a month and a half of my file being in Toronto boom medical and interview done. Now just waiting on Persec and yep. 

All I can say is tough it out, or if possible change RC's.


----------



## fully_flared (6 Dec 2014)

At least you guys are receiving some sort of emails/updates! I wrote the CFAT & TSD in May, qualified for the only trade I selected & also qualified for all NCM trades. I was told I was being put into "priority-selection" and to expect a call within two weeks for the next steps. 6 months later and I haven't had any emails or calls regarding my file. My CFRC tells me I'm "awaiting medical".


----------



## Flatliner (6 Dec 2014)

fully_flared said:
			
		

> At least you guys are receiving some sort of emails/updates! I wrote the CFAT & TSD in May, qualified for the only trade I selected & also qualified for all NCM trades. I was told I was being put into "priority-selection" and to expect a call within two weeks for the next steps. 6 months later and I haven't had any emails or calls regarding my file. My CFRC tells me I'm "awaiting medical".



Out of curiosity, where is your nearest recruiting centre and what trade did you apply for?


----------



## fully_flared (6 Dec 2014)

CFRC Hamilton, and applied for MP. Things got a little screwy because when they contacted me in October of 2013 to come in for my CFAT & medical, I was actually preparing to leave the country for 5 months to go work for the Sochi Olympics. The recruiter told me she could only keep my file open for 3 months and that I would have to re-apaply online when I came back. I returned In April 2014, called my CFRC and they said they could open it, and booked me for my CFAT & TSD. When I came in to write my CFAT t & TSD in May they didn't have any paperwork or file on me, luckily I had brought in my own hard copies. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Voldeen (6 Dec 2014)

fully_flared said:
			
		

> CFRC Hamilton, and applied for MP. Things got a little screwy because when they contacted me in October of 2013 to come in for my CFAT & medical, I was actually preparing to leave the country for 5 months to go work for the Sochi Olympics. The recruiter told me she could only keep my file open for 3 months and that I would have to re-apaply online when I came back. I returned In April 2014, called my CFRC and they said they could open it, and booked me for my CFAT & TSD. When I came in to write my CFAT t & TSD in May they didn't have any paperwork or file on me, luckily I had brought in my own hard copies. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.



When I went in for my CFAT the recruiter I talked to after saw that I was in college for police foundations. He asked me if I was trying to become an MP and I said no. He said good since there was a wait list of 3 years. This was in April/May.


----------



## fully_flared (6 Dec 2014)

Voldeen said:
			
		

> When I went in for my CFAT the recruiter I talked to after saw that I was in college for police foundations. He asked me if I was trying to become an MP and I said no. He said good since there was a wait list of 3 years. This was in April/May.



That's interesting, I wonder as to why I wasn't made aware of that.


----------



## DAA (8 Dec 2014)

fully_flared said:
			
		

> That's interesting, I wonder as to why I wasn't made aware of that.



Probably because there is no such thing as a "waiting list of 3 years" for the MP occupation......     :facepalm:


----------



## fully_flared (8 Dec 2014)

I'm starting to think that my file just wasn't re-opened upon my return although I'm not 100% as to how that works. The original recruiter said to re-apply online upon my return but another recruiter at the CFRC said he could do it over the phone.


----------



## kylepenn (9 Dec 2014)

I called and found out that my application was going to closed if I didn't change my trades ( Infantry, Combat Engineer). So, I changed them to the ones in my signature below and then realized that I probably wouldn't want to do the jobs as a career, rather to just get my foot in the door. I called the CFRC and told them that I would rather do my first trades that I picked. He told me that if I changed my application back it would be closed and I would have to hand in more papers when I reopened it. He said that I can leave my 2nd choice trades on for now and in Jan- Feb time to call and change them back to my original choices. therefore not having to hand in more of the same paperwork I had already handed in. Just a way to skip handing in paperwork twice. 

I realize that they my be wasting their time looking at me for these jobs I don't overly want, while people who do want them aren't getting processed. This is why I called and let them know what I was thinking. And he told me just to leave it and change them in February and if I do get called for an interview to just decline it. I'm not a fan of wasting peoples time so I hope I can sneak by till February to change my trades and prevent anybody from wasting their time on me.

Also, anybody know whats happening with the CF site? Are they hiring? or system glitch? 
Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue (9 Dec 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> Also, anybody know whats happening with the CF site? Are they hiring? or system glitch?
> Thanks



Don't pick trades for the sake of getting your foot in the door. If you have to go in and reopen your file in a month or two do that. For next fiscal year they have like 250ish Combat Engineer jobs which will be available. If you want to be an Cbt Eng or an Infantryman then just wait it out. 

Not exactly sure why they would close your file. Most people are being told there file is simply being placed on hold until 2015 when they start processing people for the new Fiscal Year(April 2015). Most people will be processed Janurary-April so that they have a pool of applicants ready. Also reopening your file really isn't that big a deal, most cases its just resubmitting the online application. Sounds like your recruiter is trying to meet his quota for other trades  by steering you awry..


----------



## DAA (9 Dec 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I called and found out that my application was going to closed if I didn't change my trades ( Infantry, Combat Engineer). So, I changed them to the ones in my signature below and then realized that I probably wouldn't want to do the jobs as a career, rather to just get my foot in the door. I called the CFRC and told them that I would rather do my first trades that I picked. He told me that if I changed my application back it would be closed   and I would have to hand in more papers when I reopened it. He said that I can leave my 2nd choice trades on for now and in Jan- Feb time to call and change them back to my original choices. therefore not having to hand in more of the same paperwork I had already handed in. Just a way to skip handing in paperwork twice.
> 
> I realize that they my be wasting their time looking at me for these jobs I don't overly want, while people who do want them aren't getting processed. This is why I called and let them know what I was thinking. And he told me just to leave it and change them in February and if I do get called for an interview to just decline it. I'm not a fan of wasting peoples time so I hope I can sneak by till February to change my trades and prevent anybody from wasting their time on me.



If I had to "guess", there is probably a reason why they said what is highlighted above and it's could be that you don't qualify to be processed for either Infmn or Cbt Engr.


----------



## kylepenn (9 Dec 2014)

I qualified but was just below the competitive bar they set. So they said that I wouldn't be getting processed for Infantry or Combat Eng this fiscal year so they would close my file and I would call and open it/ reapply when they get their quota that they'll need in 2015. He said I could change my trades to keep It open, and I did, then 1-2 months later I wasn't really wanting to do those trades and tried to switch back but was told to just wait till the new year to switch back. They said that its looking like they'll need a lot more Infantry in 2015 then the 2014 year needed. Meaning there's a good chance that I would be processed in the new fiscal year. ( recruiter said if they put the bar 1 notch lower then I would've been competitive, hopefully he wasn't just saying that and I actually am close to be competitive)


----------



## Moore (9 Dec 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I qualified but was just below the competitive bar they set. So they said that I wouldn't be getting processed for Infantry or Combat Eng this fiscal year so they would close my file and I would call and open it/ reapply when they get their quota that they'll need in 2015. He said I could change my trades to keep It open, and I did, then 1-2 months later I wasn't really wanting to do those trades and tried to switch back but was told to just wait till the new year to switch back. They said that its looking like they'll need a lot more Infantry in 2015 then the 2014 year needed. Meaning there's a good chance that I would be processed in the new fiscal year. ( recruiter said if they put the bar 1 notch lower then I would've been competitive, hopefully he wasn't just saying that and I actually am close to be competitive)



The thing is he's telling you that you're not competitive and don't stack up with the other applicants. This could continue through the new fiscal year as well if applicants are at the same competitive level they are now or it could be even higher. If you really only want these two trades then you should keep them as your choices and hope you're competitive in the new fiscal year. I've read here that if you pick a job you don't necessarily want it can be very hard to transfer and it won't be the fastest process either by all means. You always have the option of writing your CFAT for a second time. Maybe take that into consideration if you think you could score better but if you score worse than the first time you're stuck with your newest score.


----------



## DAA (9 Dec 2014)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> I qualified but was just below the competitive bar they set. So they said that I wouldn't be getting processed for Infantry or Combat Eng this fiscal year so they would close my file and I would call and open it/ reapply when they get their quota that they'll need in 2015. He said I could change my trades to keep It open, and I did, then 1-2 months later I wasn't really wanting to do those trades and tried to switch back but was told to just wait till the new year to switch back. They said that its looking like they'll need a lot more Infantry in 2015 then the 2014 year needed. Meaning there's a good chance that I would be processed in the new fiscal year. ( recruiter said if they put the bar 1 notch lower then I would've been competitive, hopefully he wasn't just saying that and I actually am close to be competitive)



That sounds more reasonable.  The only problem I can see, is whether or not they decide to actually lower that bar.  They probably will need alot more Infmn and Cbt Engrs next year but it's a gamble that the competitive bar will change, nevertheless, anything is possible.

Good luck!


----------



## kylepenn (9 Dec 2014)

Ya, I hear you guys. I'm still in school so I have some time to kill anyways. Hopefully I'm in the competitive range next year. We'll see I guess, just a waiting game...


----------



## BorisK (9 Dec 2014)

If I may be so bold :

Do what you can to make yourself a better recruit - even after that possible day you get a call to go off to BMQ, still keep upping your game.  

Study your math, increase your physical abilities, take courses if need be, volunteer, push yourself, study your ass off and come rewrite your CFAT if need be.  

You'll be amazed how much improvement can happen when you buckle down.  

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Flatliner (9 Dec 2014)

BorisK said:
			
		

> If I may be so bold :
> 
> Do what you can to make yourself a better recruit - even after that possible day you get a call to go off to BMQ, still keep upping your game.
> 
> ...



This is just all around good life advice. No matter what you end up doing, you can keep working on yourself, making yourself better and better. Even just a light workout routine can make you feel a lot more confident and healthy.


----------



## LPike (9 Aug 2015)

Hey guys, hoping on a but more clarification on this one...

I'm applying for Int Op in the reserves, and I passed my Aptitude Test, Interview, and I needed to get some forms filled out for medical. I turned in the forms within 30 days (They had given me 90 days) and waited. My Security Clearance had went off in early June, so I decided to pop by the CFRC as I was in the area, mainly to see how my security clearance had progressed. 

But the lady on the desk had said my file was "temporarily closed" due to medical reasons. Something to do with the Medical staff here not liking it? but it was still in Ottawa waiting on their approval? When I asked the lady what could be done, she gave me the phone number of the Medical section, and a name to talk to. I called the next day, to no avail. So, I left a voicemail, and hung off a few days. I tried again on Friday to no answer.

I haven't had any letters from anybody, and I wasn't told of this until I popped into the CFRC on Tuesday!

So, can anybody help me make a bit better sense of this? It's very confusing!


Thanks!


----------



## DAA (10 Aug 2015)

LPike said:
			
		

> Hey guys, hoping on a but more clarification on this one...
> 
> I'm applying for Int Op in the reserves, and I passed my Aptitude Test, Interview, and I needed to get some forms filled out for medical. I turned in the forms within 30 days (They had given me 90 days) and waited. My Security Clearance had went off in early June, so I decided to pop by the CFRC as I was in the area, mainly to see how my security clearance had progressed.
> 
> ...



Don't pay any attention to this, it's a common practice at Recruiting Detachments.   Once your medical results have been returned to your CFRC and if they have been "approved", your application will be reopened and continue on.  If your medical is NOT approved, you will be advised accordingly and given options on how to proceed.


----------



## LPike (10 Aug 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't pay any attention to this, it's a common practice at Recruiting Detachments.   Once your medical results have been returned to your CFRC and if they have been "approved", your application will be reopened and continue on.  If your medical is NOT approved, you will be advised accordingly and given options on how to proceed.



Thank you! I just spoke with the med staff this morning, and they re-iterated what you said.


----------



## Daishi (21 Oct 2015)

So I applied back in June of 2015, and I did all my tests and was told to wait to book my medical back on August 5th, 2015. Today I get this in my email.

WI 7.1.4 – Attach 1 IT 7.1.4 – Pièce jointe nº 1

Dear Applicant,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a future career. Your Application is on hold temporarily since your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment.

This situation is in no way a reflection of the quality of your application

If you are interested in earlier opportunities, you may meet the requirements for other occupations that are available sooner. If you are interested in pursuing other occupations, or if you want additional information, please contact your local Recruiting Detachment.

Thank you for your interest in serving with the Canadian Armed Forces.

Sincerely,

Canadian Forces Recruiting Group 

CFRG.Intake.Management@forces.gc.ca 

Applied for Pilot, and Armour Officer. I know those two trades are rather popular, but I did a quick forum search and noticed from last year, people were getting dates in their letter as to when to be expected to be processed. Nada for me. Anyone care to shed some light?


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> Anyone care to shed some light?



Application hold letters are discussed from time to time,

application is on hold temporarily  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116560.0
"Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces as a future career. Your application is on hold temporarily since your choice of occupation(s) is not being processed at the moment."

See also, "Application Hold",
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+application+hold&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=2PMnVtijLerE8geP6KL4Ag&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Daishi (21 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Application hold letters are discussed from time to time,
> 
> application is on hold temporarily
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/116560.0
> ...



Yes I read those, but the difference is mine has no date whatsoever in it. No expected processing date.... nothing.

It also says to contact my recruiting center, but the only number I have is to an unmonitored voicemail box.... and I work nights. If anyone has a phone number to a human at the sheppard-yonge location in Toronto that would be helpful.


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> No expected processing date.... nothing.



Did you ask Recruiting what your expected processing date will be?


----------



## Daishi (21 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Did you ask Recruiting what your expected processing date will be?



I don't have any way of contacting a human. I just have a number to an unmonitored voice mail box, that I have left messages before and never heard anything from....and I got the email at 3:50, 10 minutes from their close time.


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> I don't have any way of contacting a human. I just have a number to an unmonitored voice mail box, that I have left messages before and never heard anything from....and I got the email at 3:50, 10 minutes from their close time.



Have you tried contacting Recruiting by e-mail to ask if they know, and if they do know, can they tell you what your expected processing date will be?
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## Daishi (21 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you tried contacting Recruiting by e-mail to ask if they know, and if they do know, can they tell you what your expected processing date will be?
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73



I have just sent them an email forwarding the letter I got asking about my expected processing date and to inquire about my trades selected. Primarily asked if I choose Armour Crewman, can I move up and get into the trade I originally picked...Armoured Officer....if that is even open in the first place.


----------



## runormal (21 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> I have just sent them an email forwarding the letter I got asking about my expected processing date and to inquire about my trades selected. Primarily asked if I choose Armour Crewman, *can I move up and get into the trade I originally picked*...Armoured Officer....if that is even open in the first place.



Do you mean apply as a crewman and then eventually try to commission? It is possible but not a guarantee, here are some threads that might help.

 Officer/NCM differences 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/171.0.html

 NCM to Officer advancement
https://army.ca/forums/threads/85134.0

officer before ncm?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114870.0

There are are countless threads on this subject but those thread should give you a starting point for research. 

What ever you decide to do take a few days to research it and then after a few days to think about it. Taking a week or two right now isn't going to change much in the grand scheme of things.

It sucks being told that the trade you want isn't available but it is what is. Trust me I'm 1.5 years into a CT/OT (Component Transfer + Occupational Transfer) with very little to show for it. 

Hopefully someone can give you a realistic timeline and if you find out be sure to post here for others in a similar situation.

You could also look at other opportunities outside of the forces. Nothing wrong with starting a different career and making up your mind when/if you get the call. 

Cheers,


----------



## ashley732 (23 Oct 2015)

I also received the same letter today, also didn't get a date on mine. I applied back in June and all ready done my aptitude test. was so excited that it was another step in the process


----------



## Lumber (23 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you tried contacting Recruiting by e-mail to ask if they know, and if they do know, can they tell you what your expected processing date will be?
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73



Is it really that hard to just look up a phone number on the DWAN and help this guy out?

OP, PM with phone# inbound.


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Is it really that hard to just look up a phone number on the DWAN and help this guy out?



It really is that hard, if one is not "on the DWAN".


----------



## Lumber (23 Oct 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It really is that hard, if one is not "on the DWAN".



 :sorry:


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> :sorry:



eace:


----------



## Daishi (24 Oct 2015)

So I got this email back today.

Good Day,

Thank you for the email. Armoured Officer is also currently closed for the year. If occupations are going to reopen it will happen on 1 Apr 2016 at the start of our fiscal year. Armoured Crewman is currently open and you could visit a recruiting centre to change your application to this path. In order to change from an NCM to Officer if you already have a degree once you are in the military you need to do a occupational transfer.

Have a nice day.

They didn't mention anything about my Pilot application. Im having a bit of a dilemma now...should I wait it out until April and hope they re-open Pilot and/or Armour Officer, or should I grab the NCM Armour Crewman and work from the bottom up? Im not sure how "rare" positions are and if I should grab what I can by the teeth and hold on?

Thank you for the phone number Lumber! Ill be using it soon once I have an inclination of what I should do with myself >.> Im also 25...so its not like im a young 18 year old kid anymore...not sure how they look on 25 year old NCM's and how long it takes to become an officer even tho I already have the qualifications for it.


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> Im also 25...so its not like im a young 18 year old kid anymore...not sure how they look on 25 year old NCM's < snip >



This may help,

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87496.0



			
				Daishi said:
			
		

> and how long it takes to become an officer even tho I already have the qualifications for it.



This may also help,

NCM > Officer
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+NCM+officer&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=yL4rVrf9HoLH2AH55ZaoBw&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## DAA (26 Oct 2015)

Daishi said:
			
		

> So I got this email back today.
> 
> Good Day,
> 
> ...



Processing for next years positions will start up again in early Jan 16 and NOT on 1 Apr.   If you wish to make occupation changes on your current application, you can do so by requesting it.   But you still won't be processed unless that occupation requires more applicants and only if you are selected for continued processing.

If you want to be an Officer, stick with that goal and you will probably be contacted "early" in the new year!     Good luck!


----------



## sheilainthevalley (29 Oct 2015)

I also received the hold letter without any dates. I'm currently waiting for my medical/interview to be scheduled. My recruiter told me it means this:


> The hold letter means that there are no more positions available this year for the occupation you chose, you file will remain open until the occupation opens for competition again this coming April.


----------



## DAA (30 Oct 2015)

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> I also received the hold letter without any dates. I'm currently waiting for my medical/interview to be scheduled. My recruiter told me it means this:



The acceptance and processing for currently CLOSED occupations will resume again in early Jan 16.


----------



## Donfiel (12 Mar 2017)

I applied to the regular force a year ago. Because of an emergency, my application was put on hold. I ended up becoming quite unfit after the emergency and had to hold off on starting my application process again. I ended up applying to the reserves last night, would my regular force application still be on hold? Would that have caused complications? Should I call in tomorrow to inquire about my regular force application or am I in the clear?


----------



## CF1994 (12 Mar 2017)

1 year it will stay on hold. That's what I was told when I put mine on hold. In the application it asks if you've ever applied for the forces. I would call the recruiter and ask. Might be able to change your current one to reserves instead ? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2017)

You CAN NOT apply for both the Reg Force and the Reserves.  You will have to make up your mind which one you want to join and stick with that decision.


----------



## csers (16 Mar 2017)

I applied for JAG back in the fall, but didn't get all my docs in until late December (thanks to contracting pneumonia). At the end of February, I contacted JAG about the status of my application. They told me that there will be another board around early May and if I'm selected for interview, I'll get an email after Easter. Last week, I got a letter from the recruiting centre dated 24 Feb (before I contacted JAG), telling me that processing for JAG could take years and the current positions have been filled (presumably from the round held in February). They will assume I'm still interested as long as I don't contact them to say otherwise.

Now I have no idea if I should be watching for an email next month or just putting it out of my mind for the foreseeable future  ???


----------



## da1root (24 Mar 2017)

I just want to correct something before I get into my post, in Canada you apply for "Legal", there is only 1 "JAG" Officer, he is the head of the Legal Branch - otherwise all of the others are "Legal Officers".  In the USA you'll hear the term "JAG Officer" for their entire Legal Branch, but this is not the case here... 

I'm able to confirm that the processing for Legal Officer can take years, the intake is relatively small (16 for next year) and there are over 300 people competing for those 16 positions.  It's a highly competitive occupation.

Best Regards 

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/legalofficer-64 <-- CAF Link for Legal Officer


----------



## WJFW11 (26 Mar 2017)

Hi everyone. This past Friday I received an email telling me my application had been put on temporary hold due to the volume of applicants for my chosen occupation(s). For reference I've applied for Infantry Officer, Armour Officer and Intelligence Officer. All through ROTP. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how long I can expect to be on hold for/the reason why (if its a fault in my application or sheer numbers). Thanks a ton.


----------



## da1root (27 Mar 2017)

WJFW11, 

In the future please pick one thread to place your query on, cross posting doesn't get you an answer any quicker.

Thank you


----------

